# [OT] Mediamarkt, Montag keine MWST. Laptopkauf?

## thrashed

ist das eine gute Idee am Montag bei MM einen Laptop zu holen?

Welchen würdet Ihr empfehlen? Welcher wird Linux technisch am besten unterstützt. Preis ist mal egal, haut eure besten Tips raus  :Smile: 

Oder Gründe warum lieber nicht bei MM kaufen.

link

mod edit: Link wegen Zeilenbreite gekürzt/benannt.

amne

----------

## ossi

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> Preis ist mal egal, 

 

warum willst du dich da am montag mit ner horde kaufgeiler rentner prügeln ???  :Laughing: 

----------

## tam

 *thrashed wrote:*   

> Oder Gründe warum lieber nicht bei MM kaufen.

 

Der Hauptgrund für mich beim MM kein Notebook zu kaufen ist, dass die keine Thinkpads haben.

----------

## thrashed

 *ossi wrote:*   

>  *thrashed wrote:*   Preis ist mal egal,  
> 
> warum willst du dich da am montag mit ner horde kaufgeiler rentner prügeln ??? 

 

hehe, nein ich muss ja arbeiten. ich schicke meine freundin hin  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rokaef

 *Quote:*   

> hehe, nein ich muss ja arbeiten. ich schicke meine freundin hin

 

lol, nicht schlecht.

Nachteil bei MM ist meiner Meinung nach, das immer Windows vorinstalliert ist. Bei Vobis & Co. kriegt mans auch ohne (bekomme eine kostenlose Studentenversion, deswegen mag ich das erst recht nicht kaufen..)

----------

## RUDIII

Windows laptops sind aber nicht teuerer als ohne.....

Kannst dann ja runterschmeißen oder als kostenlose Alternative nehm

----------

## thrashed

tja winxp kann bzgl dualboot von mir aus oben bleiben, also ne lizenz kann net schaden, aber is bestimmt ne xp home dabei und da hab gleich lieber 3.11 dubai  :Wink: 

wie gesagt bin noch am überlegen ob ich am montag zuschlagen soll. vielleicht habt ihr ja noch gute tips.

Welche laptops (vom geposteten link) kann man mal prinzipiell aussen vor lassen?

freue mich auf tips. lg

thrashed

----------

## RUDIII

sollte haben:

pentium m ( centrino )

wlan ( wenn du es brauchst )

mind. 512 MB DDR

mind. 40 Giga HDD

Um so besser die Grafikkarte um so schlechter die Akkulaufzeit!

----------

## thrashed

 *RUDIII wrote:*   

> sollte haben:
> 
> pentium m ( centrino )
> 
> wlan ( wenn du es brauchst )
> ...

 

joar wlan brauch ich, 512 ram wär auch meine mindestgrenze. graka ist egal, bin kein zocker. aber wenn geht keine ati, gibts da auch nvidia? HD sollte auch mindestens 40 haben  :Smile:  die "grossen" (mp3s videos usw.) daten liegen eh am server ...

----------

## RUDIII

ich habe die intel extreme graphics 2 genommen im amilo 7400 ... da gibs nen riesen threat auch hier im forum zur hardware biszu kernel configs usw[1]

[1]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1929963

----------

## Haldir

Displayseitig würde ich Richtung Wide tendieren, also z.b. sowas wie ein 15.4 WXGA (1280x768), Wide ist imho sehr bequem zum arbeiten und damit bist du in Zukunft zumindest mal 720P HDTV kompatibel  :Smile: 

Wobei wenn du HDTV kompatibel sein willst, solltest dir u.U. überlegen nen ATI Chipsatz für Grafik zu holen, da z.b. nen 1.6Ghz Centrino ohne HW Beschleunigung für z.b. WMV-HD (oder die neuen MPEG4 HD Formate) nicht ausreicht (bzw. nur extrem knapp), mit ATI Treiber reicht es aber. Aber unter Linux wirst wohl eh nie ATI Beschleunigungssupport dafür kriegen ;/

----------

## zinion

Boahahaha was hier los war an dem Tag in Essen. Fahrten für die Firma, die sonst 10min dauern haben an dem tag 30-45 min in Anspruch genommen  :Very Happy: 

Wie dem auch sei. Es gibt da so einen Onlinehändler -> lahoo.de

Der hat jetzt ne Email rumgeschickt. Ich hab sie hier leider nicht nur in der Firma. Aber da stand folgendes:

In NRW sind mittlerweile schon über 1000 Kunden mit ihrem Kassenbon zum MM marschiert und haben sich die 16% auszahlen lassen, die als MWSt auf ihrem Bon standen. Anscheinend zahlt MM widerstandslos aus, da sie sich der Rechtslage bewusst sind.

Die können nämlich auch nicht die Steuergesetze neu schreiben und müssen deshalb natürlich MWSt abführen und leider auch auf den Kassenbon drucken.

Wenn sich das gut verbreitet könnte die Aktion ganz schön nach hinten losgehen. Wobei ich das eh von Anfang an für Schwindel gehalten habe. Ich glaube nicht, daß man viel mehr bezahlt hätte wenn die Aktion nicht gewesen wäre. *g

Naja so kann man sich ja noch nen extrabonus holen.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

Ich bin ja immer wieder erstaunt, wie einfach es ist, eine Herde Kamele in einen hirnlosen Massenkaufrausch zu versetzen.

Es scheint dabei gar nicht darauf anzukommen, wirklich preiswert einzukaufen. Hauptsache, die Ware ist "reduziert" - auch wenn man das selbe Produkt woanders regulär günstiger bekommen hätte, und ggf. der "reduzierte" Preis unmittelbar vorher eigens zu diesem Zweck erhöht wurde.

Übertroffen wird solche Bauernfängerei nur noch durch "gratis"-Produktzugaben, die nicht vom Kunden ausgehandelt werden müssen, sondern von Haus aus dabei sind...

Sofern zinion's Info richtig ist, kann ich nur Beifall klatschen. Wer Leute für dumm verkauft, soll sehen was er davon hat!

----------

## Lore

Also, ein Vorteil von MM und Konsorten ist, dass man die Geräte mal "live" begutachten kann. Kleinere Händler haben oft fast keine Geräte da und bei online Händlern kann man sich höchstens das Bildchen ansehen.

Wenn man, wie ich, auch noch in der Provinz wohnt, ist MM da die einzige Möglichkeit.

Und anschauen sollte man sich sein Notebook vorher auf jedem Fall! Nur so bemerkt man die großen Unterschiede in Display-Qualität und Größe/Gewicht. Auf Fotos kommt das einfach nicht so rüber.

----------

## Sas

Wenigsten können die Kunden nicht behaupten, MediaMarkt hätte sie nicht gewarnt. ("Lass dich nicht verarschen...")

Naja, dass die unmittelbar Preise vorher massiv erhöht wurden, ging ja schon durch die Presse.

----------

## unix

 *Lore wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und anschauen sollte man sich sein Notebook vorher auf jedem Fall! Nur so bemerkt man die großen Unterschiede in Display-Qualität und Größe/Gewicht. Auf Fotos kommt das einfach nicht so rüber.

 

jub bin ich deiner meinung. Jedoch ist die Beratung ziemlich mies. Bei uns im MediaMarkt auf allefälle  :Wink: 

----------

## NewbieSascha

Jo, ich kauf auch nicht im MM, aber wenn man mal da ist und durchgeht, dann empfindet man doch einen leichten Drang irgendetwas zu kaufen...zum Glück fällt mir immer früh genug auf, dass es Schwachsinn wäre.

Zu der Sache mit der Mehrwertsteuer: Hab gehört, das sei eine Fakemeldung. Glaub nicht, dass MM so doof ist und keine Steuern auf die Bons druckt...!  :Wink: 

----------

## zinion

Das Problem ist ja, DAß sie sie drauf gedruckt haben obwohl sie den Kunden erzählt haben sie müssten keine zahlen was ja Schwachsinn ist.

Wie gesagt die Info kommt von lahoo.de und es kann ja einfach mal jemand bei ner Verbraucherzentrale in NRW nachfragen, ob da was dran ist. Denn in der Mail bezieht man sich wieder auf die Verbraucherzentralen.

----------

## el*Loco

Siehe http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ110563224901417554/link192197A.html

 *Quote:*   

> seit Donnerstag, dem 6. Januar 2005, kursiert eine anonyme Email, in der behauptet wird, dass sich "nach Aussagen der Verbraucherzentrale NRW … bereits über 1.000 erboste Kunden ihre 16 % von Media Markt gegen Vorlage des Kassenbons (haben) auszahlen lassen - Media Markt zahlt (sich offensichtlich der Rechtslage bewusst) problemlos aus."
> 
> Begründet wird die vermeintliche Rückzahlaktion damit, dass die Werbeaussage "Am 3. Januar zahlt Deutschland keine Mehrwertsteuer. Alle Produkte dadurch 16 Prozent billiger" illegal sei, da Media Markt sehr wohl mehrwertsteuerpflichtig sei und die Mehrwertsteuer (auch bei am 3. Januar gekauften Produkten) auf den Kassenbons ausweise.
> 
> Wir weisen ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass wir nicht dazu auffordern, sich in den Media Märkten die Mehrwertsteuer erstatten zu lassen. Ebenso wenig liegen uns Reaktionen von Verbrauchern vor, dass Media Markt gegen Vorlage des Kassenbons 16 % des Kaufpreises erstattet. Unserer Auffassung nach besteht dazu auch kein Anlass. Wir gehen davon aus, dass Media Markt selbstverständlich auch für die am 3. Januar verkauften Artikel die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer entrichtet. Über die wettbewerbsrechtliche Zulässigkeit des Slogans wird an anderer Stelle befunden.

 

----------

## c07

Alles Andere hätt mich auch gewundert. Der Kunde ist bei betrügerischer Werbung immer der Arsch, solang es nicht um explizit zugesicherte Produkteigenschaften geht. Höchstens kann die Konkurrenz und die Verbraucherzentralen wettbewerbsrechtlich dagegen vorgehn, aber davon haben die Betrogenen gar nichts.

----------

## moe

Wie jetzt? MM hat doch alle Produkte 16% billiger gemacht, oder nicht?

Dass sie trotzdem MwSt abführen müssen, sollte jedem klar sein.. Hab ich irgendwas verpasst, wo ist da jetzt Betrug?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## zinion

Schade. Naja tut mir leid die Quelle kam mir recht seriös vor.

Zu den 16%: Ja sie haben es billiger gemacht aber die preise anscheinend vorher erhöht. Manche Leute sagen auch, daß sie die 16% auf die UVP des Herstellers gegeben haben, wo sie ja eh immer weit drunterliegen. Was da dran ist? Weiss der Geier, das kann wohl nur nen Insider berichten.

----------

## Hypersurf

die sachen waren keine 16% billiger  :Smile: 

wenn man produkte ohne mehrwertsteuer kauft, zahlt man 100%. mit mehrwertsteuer also 116% des kaufpreises. wenn man jetzt die mehrwertsteuer runterläßt, zahlt man 100% / 116% = 86,2% vom preis MIT mehrwertsteuer. das ergibt einen rabatt von 13.8%  :Smile: 

und genau die hat MM auch gewährt.

und vorher die preise angehoben...

----------

## zinion

Joa so ist das mit der Prozentrechnung   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

